# Harris co. club needs a few members



## Buckbuster (Aug 16, 2006)

A few members are needed in our club. We  have a house with electricity and running water and a shower. You can bring your camper if you don't want to stay in the house. Up to 800 acres to hunt Deer on.  Just a few miles south of Hamilton . Send me a PM if interested. This is a no alcohol club.


----------



## Buckbuster (Aug 17, 2006)

I forgot to put the price in last post, it is $575.00 a year.


----------



## gdaagent (Aug 17, 2006)

Where were you at a few days ago? I was looking for a place in Harris County. I ended up in Woodland in Talbot County.


----------



## AlexPeres (Aug 18, 2006)

*members*

How many members? I'm looking for a lease with no more then 5 members.


----------



## JB KILLER (Aug 18, 2006)

*hunting club*

please call very interested jeremy 1-850-650-8442 hm 18506856631 cell


----------



## Doc J (Aug 21, 2006)

Interested, pm sent.


----------



## Doc J (Aug 22, 2006)

Please call me at 706-341-8918, I live and practice in Pine Mountain and I'm very interested.  Thanks.

Doc


----------



## Buckbuster (Aug 29, 2006)

We still need a few more real soon.


----------



## Doc J (Sep 6, 2006)

Bump......this is a prime piece of hunting property.


----------



## bigfatboy (Sep 6, 2006)

bump...... nice white oaks,creek everything you need. doc j that you we met sunday?


----------



## Doc J (Sep 7, 2006)

Bump

Yep, that was me.  Got a nice look at the place, and you were right......very nice!


----------



## raschnack (Sep 7, 2006)

PM'ed


----------

